# Red Root Floaters



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

If anyone has red root floaters, please take some to the meeting.

-Pedro


----------



## CherylR (Aug 12, 2004)

Pedro, I mailed you some. Did they melt? I will have some more by the meeting.

Cheryl


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes. They melted. I will take the postage money tomorrow.

Pedro


----------

